# For Sale! Young Mexican orange dwarf crayfish, $20, Bloor / Keele



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi,

Parent:









Parent:









Creature for sale:









I've managed to breed and keep alive for 5 weeks some CPO crayfish.
I have 3 young crayfish for sale, they are *3/4" in size*.

I can't sex them now, actually, I haven't tried, but based on color pattern I can give one pair. I don't guarantee that.

They are *$20 *each, heathy and locally breed.
Look at the video with these creatures. They will get more color with time and with black substrate 

Look at the video of Mexican orange dwarf crayfish parents.
Male Mexican Orange Dwarf Crayfish (CPO)
Female CPO

Pick up near Keele subway station in Toronto. I can ship them, ask me for details.

Look at my other pets here www.Shrimp-tank.com


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

very nice igor


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Fish_Man said:


> very nice igor


Thank you!


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

Good price.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

*Sold!*

*SOLD !!!
*
It's gone. Thank you for looking.


----------

